# good dead colour makeup?



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

are there an specific colors and brands of makeup that you like & can suggest for a nice dead look? not gorey zombie,but the dead pale with a blue or grey cast. just....dead. i even want to do the tops of my hands and arms neck...etc...


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

The key here would be to avoid anything that's greasy...that rules out a lot of the specialty "Halloween" makeup. I can't think of any brands off the top of my head, but you want to find something that's got a powder consistency - it will stay on your skin better, is easier to clean off, and you don't have to worry about leaving your "deadness" on whatever you brush against. 

For a job like that I usually go to the pharmacy and by a misty/silvery blue eyeshadow - yup eyeshadow...it covers really well...and a black eyeshadow as well. Because it sounds like you've got a lot of area to cover you can get white AND black makeup in pots - just make sure it's not "GREASE PAINT" (its awful to remove). Mix the two colors together before putting it on and then use that as a light base coat before going to the eyeshadows...make sure to cover all your makeup in a powder to set it...

Sorry I can't give you any brand names, but I hope that helps!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks !-amy


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I get good results using a very pale beige foundation, almost, but not quite, white. Then we use blues and greens for coloration. In a fully illuminated room it looks pretty heavy but in semi-darkness, we can make you look dead.


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

I used Ben Nye foundation in the shade called Death and also Ben Nye's Death Wheel - the stuff looked awesome, was easy to use, and lasted all night.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

ooo thanks ! any pics of you in costume/makeup ?


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

*Pics from Last Year*

http://community.webshots.com/album/205575654mAvlRr

I used the same makeup on myself as well as my boyfriend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

phunkyb1tch said:


> http://community.webshots.com/album/205575654mAvlRr
> 
> I used the same makeup on myself as well as my boyfriend.



That looks awesome.


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks! I hope I can recreate something similar again for this year. It was so much fun.


----------



## altariel (Aug 14, 2005)

If you are gong to use eye shadow, be weary of the brands you pick. Some of them are so good at staying on that they don't come off. This isn't the case with most eye shadows, but some of them are brutal. Take it from me, someone who has enough eye shadow to open up a buisness XD;


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

My wife uses Dreamtone Foundations from Manic Panic. The Blue color is a really good tone for dead.
http://www.manicpanic.com/dreamtone.html


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

What great ideas you guys have! This year's costume is "Corpse Bride". Last year I was Kali (Hindu goddess of destruction), who is also blue, and the makeup ended up cracking and looking terrible halfway through the night. This year I will buy a pale foundation and add blue eyeshadow to it. I think it will work great! Thanks for your fabulous ideas!

Sandi


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Ben Nye Oil based make-up works great.You can do alot with just black and white. Just remember to use powder to "set" it or else you will get the make up all over. and use cold cream or noxzema to remove it ,cold cream works better. When I was in "DARK ARMY" a black metal band we used this stuff every weekend. The powder and cold cream are a must!! when using oil based make-up. you might try a small area of skin first to see if you have an allergic reaction. My wife found out the hard way ,her face was beet red for a week


----------

